# GOPRO has started dieting!!



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

And he's NOT happy about it...


----------



## Britney (Feb 13, 2003)

Well said! I think this will be an interesting journal to follow...Competing soon?


----------



## gopro (Feb 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Britney *_
> Well said! I think this will be an interesting journal to follow...Competing soon?



Looking to compete in several shows this summer. I don't know how much time I'll have to put into this journal, but I'll do my best. I just really wanted everyone to know that my suffering has begun!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2003)

> I just really wanted everyone to know that my suffering has begun!



  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Fit Freak (Feb 14, 2003)

Welcoms aboard AND GOOD LUCK!


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

Hmmm...can we go from 268 to about 220 comlpletely shredded?? That people is the question...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hmmm...can we go from 268 to about 220 comlpletely shredded?? That people is the question...




Hmmm.....

I believe if I had to do that, I'd be asking for _your_ advice.


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Hmmm.....
> 
> I believe if I had to do that, I'd be asking for _your_ advice.



Luckily I enjoy asking myself questions and then answering them. I charge myself $50 an hour for my services and somehow find that quite inexpensive


----------



## lina (Feb 14, 2003)

Don't you know that when you start a journal you have to post "before" pictures? 

Good luck  with your cut and would be interested in seeing you...suffer....I mean seeing what you eat!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

good luck!!

Hopefully you'll be posting some of your tricks to getting super ripped so that we can all learn from the master.


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> good luck!!
> 
> Hopefully you'll be posting some of your tricks to getting super ripped so that we can all learn from the master.



Thank you very much my friend!! I will post SOME of my tricks, but to get em all you gotta become a cyber client   LOL


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Don't you know that when you start a journal you have to post "before" pictures?
> 
> Good luck  with your cut and would be interested in seeing you...suffer....I mean seeing what you eat!



Well, this is not so much a journal as a declaration of my suffering. I just wanted everyone to know I'm now just as hungry as you all are!

AS to my pics...I have none! Maybe I will take some, if I can find a camera person.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2003)

> Thank you very much my friend!! I will post SOME of my tricks, but to get em all you gotta become a cyber client  LOL



Actaully I was wondering about that.  I am kind of interested in trying out a competition.  I was going to do a show a couple years ago when I was living in Boston but the timing wasn't right.
I went to your web page.  How far is your gym from Brooklyn?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 14, 2003)

Go for it ,P-Bro! Just like my idol, Tony Little says....You can do it!(ugh...the guy is too annoying)
Hey, good luck GP!


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Go for it ,P-Bro! Just like my idol, Tony Little says....You can do it!(ugh...the guy is too annoying)
> Hey, good luck GP!



Thanks Mayor  

This year is the one where I turn pro (WNBF)...nobody is getting in my way!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Actaully I was wondering about that.  I am kind of interested in trying out a competition.  I was going to do a show a couple years ago when I was living in Boston but the timing wasn't right.
> I went to your web page.  How far is your gym from Brooklyn?



My gym is about 35 minutes from Brooklyn if the traffic is moving. But we can also consult through the computer. Let me know. It would be my pleasure to help you!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2003)

any update here GP?


----------



## gopro (Feb 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> any update here GP?



Yeah...still hating my diet!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 28, 2003)

About 3 weeks in now. Waist is getting smaller and arms are showing thinner skin and thicker veins. Strength is still fine and training is even more intense. Focus and drive is increasing. POWER, REP RANGE, SHOCK is doing its job!

Soon I will drop carbs a bit more. Already dreaming about bad foods. But the idea of being 3% bodyfat and getting my natural pro card handed to me keeps me right on course!


----------



## lina (Mar 1, 2003)

So what does your typical menu look like big guy?


----------



## gopro (Mar 1, 2003)

For sweet Lina:

meal 1:
-12 egg whites
-oatmeal topped with wheat germ
-water

meal 2:
-VPX Micellean w/ extra protein added
-scoop natty peanut butter

meal 3:
-10 oz chicken breast
-small bowl brown rice w/ olive oil
-water

meal 4 (pre-workout):
-AST whey protein
-scoop natty PB

meal 5 (post-workout):
-AST whey protein
-large bowl white rice

meal 6:
-chicken, turkey, or buffalo
-salad or veggies
-olive oil
-diet soda

meal 7:
-casein based protein powder
-Udos Choice Oil

Every day is similar, but not exactly the same...but this gives you and idea.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2003)

How can you be unhappy about dieting when you are eating all those great foods?


----------



## lina (Mar 2, 2003)

Thanks sweetie!

Looks like a nice menu like pfunk said! 



> Already dreaming about bad foods.



Try dreaming about other things instead!


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How can you be unhappy about dieting when you are eating all those great foods?



Great foods??? Where's my pizza, cheeseburgers, cake, ice cream, etc, etc!!! Huh, where are they!!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina
> 
> 
> 
> Try dreaming about other things instead!  *_


_*

Ok, after looking at your avatar, I think I'll dream about you! Ok?*_


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2003)

> Great foods??? Where's my pizza, cheeseburgers, cake, ice cream, etc, etc!!! Huh, where are they!!!!



Well you gotta do what ya gotta do.  Droping the pizza, cheeseburgers and cake is a real drag.  But how about Ben and Jerry's low fat frozen yogurt for a carb up


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Well you gotta do what ya gotta do.  Droping the pizza, cheeseburgers and cake is a real drag.  But how about Ben and Jerry's low fat frozen yogurt for a carb up



I wish...nah, its white rice or rice cakes for me. And each week the diet will get stricter. (Why didn't I just get into golf or something??)


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I wish...nah, its white rice or rice cakes for me. And each week the diet will get stricter. (Why didn't I just get into golf or something??)



Oh come on! 

You can do it!

It will be all worth it!


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, after looking at your avatar, I think I'll dream about you! Ok?



Still never answered to this Lina  

Anyway, yeah, I know I can do this...I used to only need 6 weeks to get to 3% BF, and now its like 16-20 weeks! Bummer! Still, I'll be in better condition this year than EVER before!


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Still never answered to this Lina
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I know I can do this...I used to only need 6 weeks to get to 3% BF, and now its like 16-20 weeks! Bummer! Still, I'll be in better condition this year than EVER before!



  Dreamer boy! Dream away!  But don't forget to post 'm dreams too then!

Think of all the women that will be flocking and fighting over Gopro to try to get a touch of his 3% rippling bulging muscles!


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Dreamer boy! Dream away!  But don't forget to post 'm dreams too then!
> 
> Think of all the women that will be flocking and fighting over Gopro to try to get a touch of his 3% rippling bulging muscles!



Lina, my thoughts/dreams about you could only be posted through a PM...too x-rated and personal for all to see.


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Lina, my thoughts/dreams about you could only be posted through a PM...too x-rated and personal for all to see.



ohhh....bad boy!! 

You should really think about getting a good night sleep!

Precious time for muscles to grow! 

I wouldn't want you getting all steamy, sweaty and exhausting yourself!


----------



## gopro (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> ohhh....bad boy!!
> 
> You should really think about getting a good night sleep!
> ...



My thoughts will only cause more natural testosterone to be released...


----------



## lina (Mar 3, 2003)

Hmmm....

in that case... I'm waiting for a pm!


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hmmm....
> 
> in that case... I'm waiting for a pm!



DONE!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

GP.. just wanted to stop in and tell ya I am sympathetic to your sufferage.

You are gonna ROCK! 

smiles 

Erilay'a


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> GP.. just wanted to stop in and tell ya I am sympathetic to your sufferage.
> 
> You are gonna ROCK!
> ...



Oh Eri my love...you are so sweet...so sweet you spike my insulin levels off the chart!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 6, 2003)

mm  ..well then ,perhaps I shall recieve email soon.. I have not gotten any from ya in a while. ( yes I know your busy but aren't we all Gorgeous? ) make time for me.. I will make it worth your while.

have a great day.

be well


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

Body-FX

2508 Merrick Road  
Bellmore, NY 11710  

How the fuck have I never noticed this?  GP, I grew up literally down the block from you place and pass it ALL the time.  In fact, I used to train at the Gold's near the train station (where I cut my teeth in competition), back when Palumbo used to train there.

Now, I live all of 15 minutes away.  Small, small world.  Too bad its a closed gym (right?  clients only?).

Weird.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Body-FX
> 
> 2508 Merrick Road
> ...



Twin, where do you live?? I train at that Golds and at Powerhouse in Bellmore. Where do you train now? Hey, if you ever wanted to get in a workout at my little studio you are quite welcome!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

Powerhouse was the old Terwilleger gym.  I once trained there as well.

My old w/o partner still trains at the Gold's, early every morning.

Perhaps we'll have to catch a workout together.


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 6, 2003)

i'm flying in for this one. ................i wish..  maybe one day i will surprise you GP.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Powerhouse was the old Terwilleger gym.  I once trained there as well.
> 
> My old w/o partner still trains at the Gold's, early every morning.
> ...



I used to work for Tommy! We will catch a workout together one day!


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

Okay, but I am NOT doing legs with you!


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'm flying in for this one. ................i wish..  maybe one day i will surprise you GP.



Do it Tank...Doooooo it! Lets tear it up my friend!


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Okay, but I am NOT doing legs with you!



LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Do it Tank...Doooooo it! Lets tear it up my friend!



Yup.  The we can teach GP how to really train with intensity. LOL


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yup.  The we can teach GP how to really train with intensity. LOL



Yes, could you guys show me the ropes...I'm really just a 160 lb guy with 20% BF...I need help


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, could you guys show me the ropes...I'm really just a 160 lb guy with 20% BF...I need help



No problem.


----------



## Robboe (Mar 6, 2003)

Ooooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Robboe (Mar 6, 2003)

I was planning on typing something humerous/witty/insulting there, but i couldn't think of nothing, so that'll do.

If you're wondering.


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I was planning on typing something humerous/witty/insulting there, but i couldn't think of nothing, so that'll do.
> 
> If you're wondering.



Oh TCD, I'm dissapointed in you!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 6, 2003)

Hay Gp if you need my help just ask 
I got this really cool guy helping me in the cyber training forum that no one can look at!! I'll give you any tips that he passes on to me ok


----------



## Tank316 (Mar 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Yes, could you guys show me the ropes...I'm really just a 160 lb guy with 20% BF...I need help


you too, what a small world.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 6, 2003)

can i fly in for this little training session too


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Hay Gp if you need my help just ask
> I got this really cool guy helping me in the cyber training forum that no one can look at!! I'll give you any tips that he passes on to me ok



Thanks buddy...wow, a secret helper...you lucky bastard.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> can i fly in for this little training session too



Hmmmm...a mass IRONMAG training seminar...interesting...


----------



## Arnold (Mar 10, 2003)

how about an update on your dieting!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2003)

Yeah GP your about as bad as me at journaling


----------



## gopro (Mar 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> how about an update on your dieting!!!



Oh yeah, sorry...ok...IT STILL SUCKS!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 13, 2003)

very indepth GP.. your so eloquent when ya wanna be.. I Know first hand.. now come on ..share a bit with us peasents...

snuggles
Eri'


----------



## gopro (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> very indepth GP.. your so eloquent when ya wanna be.. I Know first hand.. now come on ..share a bit with us peasents...
> 
> snuggles
> Eri'



What da ya all want to know??


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 13, 2003)

like how tortured you are.. please tell me you aren't as perfect as you seem.. your like a GOD.. and baby I wanna whisper in gods ear..


----------



## gopro (Mar 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> like how tortured you are.. please tell me you aren't as perfect as you seem.. your like a GOD.. and baby I wanna whisper in gods ear..



I'd be less tortured and less deprived if you were closer to me, but you aren't, so I feel pretty tortured. But I will persevere, because when my mind is set I do not give an inch until the goal is reached...but a God I am not...


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 27, 2003)

How ya doing sweething?? 

Eri'


----------



## gopro (Mar 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> How ya doing sweething??
> 
> Eri'



Hanging in there my darling. I am hungry all the time, but I simply ignore it. My weight is down probably 10-12 lbs, but thats a guess. My strength in the gym has been good and my body is forming nicely. I will soon be adding cardio and/or dropping my carbs further. Fun, fun!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2003)

> but a God I am not...


Na... But you are the great high priest of GOPRO'AISM!! 

How far off's the comp GP??


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by peetrips *_
> Na... But you are the great high priest of GOPRO'AISM!!
> 
> How far off's the comp GP??



And you my son are one of my most prized followers...

As for the competition...it depends how it goes. I may compete as early as June, or I may wait until July. I will be competing in a September show for sure.


----------



## Twin Peak (Mar 30, 2003)

What shows are you considering?  I'd like to attend.


----------



## gopro (Mar 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What shows are you considering?  I'd like to attend.



Possibly the INBF Hercules Super Pro Qualifier in June and the Naturalmania Super Pro Qualifier in September. They are both in NYC.

I am also considering Musclemania and some other shows, but I have to see what my schedule will look like.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ok, after looking at your avatar, I think I'll dream about you! Ok?


  Always the flirt......    

  Suck it up Coach!!!  You have been torturing me for a year now!!!  It's about time you suffer a bit.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Na... But you are the great high priest of GOPRO'AISM!!
> 
> How far off's the comp GP??



Love those abs Ris!!!


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2004)

Where did you dig up this thread from? This is really old. I only eat Ice Cream, Oreos, and Krispy Kremes now!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Love those abs Ris!!!


Go Saph  Thanks babe 



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Where did you dig up this thread from? This is really old. I only eat Ice Cream, Oreos, and Krispy Kremes now!


Thats why your so HUGE and muscular oh great one 
Your new diet plan coupled with P/RR/S II has done us both wonders


----------



## gopro (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Go Saph  Thanks babe
> 
> 
> ...




My all sugar, no protein diet has truly worked wonders!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL

Krispy Kreme are soooo goood, my mom bought friggin 2 boxes other day

(buy one get on free)
and god help me i ate half of both....almost...but damn they are unresistable...later


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Go Saph  Thanks babe
> 
> 
> ...



You are welcome, oh ripped one!!     (Ris)  

Hey Coach... does that mean I can eat pizza and donuts now that I TOO am a P/RR/S disciple??


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

Damn i thought that this was a new thread  and GP would be whining along with me  

Sapph...that avi is incredible 

GP...i gotta dedicate my trophey to you in June cause the P/RR/S routine is making dah booty look good


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 18, 2004)

Oh thanks alot J'bo LOL  I am just minced meat i guess. Just wait until i come out of the wood works in june : P


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 18, 2004)

HAN you know that i will give the actual trophey to you....NERD  i was just thanking GP


----------



## gopro (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Oh thanks alot J'bo LOL  I am just minced meat i guess. Just wait until i come out of the wood works in june : P



Dude, you ARE minced meat  

No Sapphy you can't eat that junk!

J'bo...glad P/RR/S is doing your booty right!

And don't worry everyone, GP is suffering right along with all of you. I haven't had a true cheat meal since April 2003.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 19, 2004)

starting may first i am back in full swing  BRO !!  giving my body a much needed rest.  was up to 212 last night but little sloppy so just weight.  I am doing a very very strong detox to remove all toxins fom body from past 20-30 years and let me tell you I feel like I am on a caffine rush all day ! I get 4 hours sleep and feel fully energized.  ITs amazing what happens when we remove the toxins from our bodies.  I highly recommended to all my clients before they diet so that results come much faster.  One o my guys just got contract Men's fitness I am so happy and J'bo will be on cover of magazines very shortly becuae she is a fine example of what can be accomplished natural with no enhancements !! (AS WELL AS YOUR SELF )


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> starting may first i am back in full swing  BRO !!  giving my body a much needed rest.  was up to 212 last night but little sloppy so just weight.  I am doing a very very strong detox to remove all toxins fom body from past 20-30 years and let me tell you I feel like I am on a caffine rush all day ! I get 4 hours sleep and feel fully energized.  ITs amazing what happens when we remove the toxins from our bodies.  I highly recommended to all my clients before they diet so that results come much faster.  One o my guys just got contract Men's fitness I am so happy and J'bo will be on cover of magazines very shortly becuae she is a fine example of what can be accomplished natural with no enhancements !! (AS WELL AS YOUR SELF )



cool stuff!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 19, 2004)

we will begin where we left off !!


----------



## gopro (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> we will begin where we left off !!



Beautiful. Can't wait till you are yourself again!


----------



## J'Bo (Mar 19, 2004)

thanks for the compliment han


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok everyone, have no fear...The Gopro link man is here 
Just click my link and see all gopros stuff.


----------

